

Build and host a processing.js app in your browser with AppJet - aaroniba
http://processing.appjet.net/

======
misuba
Now, if they added a server-side API to Processing, that might be
interesting...

------
jpeterson
I don't get this. It's a javascript library--you can host it wherever you
like.

~~~
dgreensp
AppJet gives you an in-browser editor to edit your processing.js app, you can
instantly view the results, and then you can choose a subdomain for your
creation.

This is in the spirit of Processing, which itself is all about by-passing
unneeded complexity to make cool stuff.

~~~
jpeterson
Right, but you can also do the same with vim and any web host with shell
access. I guess it just seems to me like a solution to a nonexistent problem.

~~~
dgreensp
When your non-hacker-but-smart friends come up to you all bright-eyed and say
"Hey, a cool graphics gizmo! I want to make one of those!", what do you say?
Learn vim? And unix, and web server configuration, and get out your credit
card and fill out a long web-form? You must be a hit at parties.

Even (or especially?) for hackers, it's fun to have an environment to play
around in without a lot of set-up. Granted, a lot of existing in-browser IDEs
don't live up to their potential, but AppJet has a chance to be different in
this regard.

As easy-to-use libraries and frameworks like Processing and AppJet catch on, I
think they will be of use to a lot of people who don't already have a shell
window open to a web server somewhere.

~~~
halo
Aside from the fact you don't need a web server to use a JavaScript library...

~~~
aaroniba
You do if you want to share something you create with other people.

